# Free to a good home



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/tal/2265648301.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice! haha


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Finnaly a man not swayed by a woman. He gets two man cards.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Frozen...that is some photo you have posted...almost scared me







.

Yeppers a nice add.....I wonder how many takers he had ???


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Who will Win? We all Know, Dog is man's best friend.......







or is he!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL now thats funny right there


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Good laugh


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

haha! thats hilarious would love to see the replys to it


----------

